# Wonderfest Product Announcements from ParaGrafix



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I used Wonderfest as an opportunity to make some upcoming product announcements. The first two items for the Flying Sub are in final development and just need a few minor tweaks and artwork approval before I move them into production. Ship dates will be announced shortly.

I will post images as soon as the artwork is ready to send off for licensing approval.

*1:32 FLYING SUB CONTROL PANEL DECALS: *Forget painting each individual button and switch in the interior! As always, our JT Graphics ALPS printed decals provide _realistic_, _accurate colors_ and _layouts_ - including our new chrome, using actual metallic inks as seen in the re-release of the Seaview Interior Decals.

Includes alternative images for the video and scanner screens.

This set can be applied directly to the kit interior with no modification.

*1:32 FLYING SUB INTERIOR PHOTOETCH:* Specifically designed to make lighting easier, this photoetch set helps create the ultimate Flying Sub interior. Every button, switch, and display is meticulously detailed and accurate to the filming set.

In addition, we've included the two steps that you can use if you convert the "bed wall" to the closet version and the hook to hold the ladder in the stowed position. If you leave the bed wall as is, we provide replacement cabinet handles.

For the first time we're including backlighting panels in a non-2001 accessory set! These panels provide light-able images for the video screen and scanners and are specially printed to produce rich, saturated colors and true blacks.

BONUS: The first 100 units sold will include plastic rod to make toggle switches and flat stock to add the bottom ladder rung (especially useful if stowing the ladder). The toggle switch locations are clearly marked on the etched pieces so positioning is a breeze.

*1:350 SEAVIEW PHOTOETCHED ENHANCEMENTS:* This set is still under development (we only received the test shot of the kit the day before leaving for Wonderfest!) but we were able to show the designs of the observation lounge (with map table) and flying sub bays that we updated with access to the kit. 

Also included will be: accurate raised limber holes (based on the 18' filming miniature), the sail ladder, radar antenna, sail doors, rudder push rods, and … crew members! (Other items may be added as development continues.)


This set will be released on or about the same time as the new Seaview kit.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

any photos of PE parts for the flying sub and where were you during wonderfest I didn't see you....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

solex227 said:


> any photos of PE parts for the flying sub and where were you during wonderfest I didn't see you....


I'll be posting images of the PE when I finish up the artwork - it's about 99% done, just a few last minute tweaks.

Where was I? I was everywhere, and I wore an insanely bright yellow shirt to act as a nav beacon 

I also did the Saturday morning "Working with Photoetch" demo.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Can hardly wait to see the 1:32 Flying Sub decals and photoetchings. Put me down for several sets.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess I will put building my FS model on hold. 


Are you done yet?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Now I know why I decided not to do my FS yet... Paul you are the man:thumbsup: 

Dumb question time... Can the decals and pe set be used together??


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in for one of each,I knew sombody would come up with the goods and I'm excited its yours as your last sets were the biz,
cheers,Gordon


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

AJ-1701 said:


> Dumb question time... Can the decals and pe set be used together??


I knew there was something I was forgetting! There will be a set of decals specifically for the photoetch set as I'm correcting some EXTREMELY minor control panel layouts with the etch and I want to have a production set in hand so I can do the final tweaking. (Not that my in-house etch isn't OK for prototyping, but one can never be too careful.)


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

(rubbing hands together greedily) Exxxxx-celll-ennnnnt!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I love this hobby.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I'll be posting images of the PE when I finish up the artwork - it's about 99% done, just a few last minute tweaks.
> 
> Where was I? I was everywhere, and I wore an insanely bright yellow shirt to act as a nav beacon
> 
> I also did the Saturday morning "Working with Photoetch" demo.


AAh!!! that's why I didn't see you there... I was there for 2 hours only to take in the sites and buy a kit or two and supplies, thank some of the vendors I do business with. Then I made the 3 hr drive back home before the wife found out I left the house:lol:


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I knew there was something I was forgetting! There will be a set of decals specifically for the photoetch set as I'm correcting some EXTREMELY minor control panel layouts with the etch and I want to have a production set in hand so I can do the final tweaking. (Not that my in-house etch isn't OK for prototyping, but one can never be too careful.)


either way I'm definatly up for a set :thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I just used the ParaGrafix Seaview interior decals and they are terrific. I've been dragging my feet forever with my Seaview interior because I got the lighting kit and clear resin interior pieces and let's just say I appreciate a decal set that does not fall apart in your hands when you're applying it. This is one of my huge pet peeves with aftermarket decals--there's nothing worse than having a beautiful-looking set of decals that crumbles into fragments during application. I don't believe it's MY responsibility to create a seal that will hold decals together BEFORE application.

The metallic effects on these decals are really beautiful and nicely scaled. I would highly recommend them to anyone doing the Seaview.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words, Jeffrey! I'm glad you like your decal set, and the quality JT Graphics uses for their production. 

I think it's definitely worth the extra production cost for the coating - as well as pre-printing a white (and now silver as well) layer and then double-printing the colors to ensure color fidelity. I spent a lot of time matching the actual set colors and it makes no sense to have the half-tone of the printing allow the kit piece / background to bleed through and affect the final color. The only way around that would be for the modeler to paint the areas to be decaled white and that removes a lot of the reason for purchasing decals like this in the first place.

Of course this white/silver printing can only be done with ALPS printed decals, not laser printed ones. I suppose that if one weren't at all interested in having the decals look accurate to the set piece than this isn't a problem.

I'm glad you like the subtle metalics I use. The new version of the decals includes actual metalic printing - to maintain the proper scale appearance I toned it down a bit with an overprint.

When do we get to see pictures? (Hint!)


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a pic. I coated the decals as your instructions stated.

They _are_ a litle brittle...but with care you can get them to lay down over the detail.









steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

steve123 said:


> I coated the decals as your instructions stated.


The decals are delivered pre-coated. Coating them again can CAUSE brittleness and make them more difficult to install, resulting in the tears evident in your photos.

My instructions _do not_ state that you should coat the decals. The handling instructions are by JT Graphics and are based on his years of expert experience in decal design and printing.

If the instructions are followed properly, including using a decal setting solution, they lay down on the surface perfectly - especially since these decals are designed to exactly fit the raised details of the kit.

In the 5 years that Jeff has been manufacturing decals for me, this is the first mention of brittleness I have received.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I might have been mistaken, They went down ok, but they were a little touchy....and I did clear coat them after intallation as per the instructions.

I did tear the map wall when I assembled the control room. But they are thin decals,It was my fault










Steve


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Your timing is excellent (in MY case, anyway), Paul! I just started my prep work for the 1/35 scale FS-1 this weekend, and hope to have your new items in time for construction.
I already have on hand all the other after-market items for this, with the exception of the VoodooFX lighting kit (which I will get for my second FS-1 build).
Incidentally, do you have an ETA for your new Flying Sub decals and photo etches?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Peter,

I'm looking at about 3 weeks for delivery, though that might slide a week or so depending on the approval timing.

During the design phase of the photoetch, I consulted with Randy at VooDoo FX so the products will "play nice" together.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Steve - I'm sorry to hear about your trouble. I wish you had contacted me when you had trouble with your decals, I would have been able to help out.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Update on FS-1 Decals and Photo Etch?*

Howdy!

Do you have any images to share yet? Also when can we order?

Thanks!

Mark D


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I am still awaiting approval on the designs - as soon as I get that I'll have everything into production the very same day.

I appologize for the delay - I'm still getting a handle on working with licensed products.

I'll put together some images later on today and post them up so you can see what'll be coming.

Paul


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Cool!!!*

Paul!

Thanks!

I am looking forward to working with your extreme details.

I am going to build 2 FS-1s. One will be sealed and the other with wheels, the arm and engines that will either have top loose or removable panels. Both will be fully detailed with lights.

The links are to Yahoo Group Seaview. If you are not a member, you should be!!

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/YKU3Sve4MmvkEmtWPPbolqyyA0lh0KeVHbZsdbmXuan8E2jBPWMHI08J9a-wVrY-pWrkZZFGzddguUS4dzVu6FilW_M/Seaview%20Tech%20Manual/N%80%A0%A0%92%B5I%80%A0%A0%92%B5M%80%A0%A0%92%B5R%2019.jpg

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/seavi...ode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&count=20&dir=asc


With all of the Irwin Allen kits, I am finally realizing what I tried to do in the 60's! I wanted to have really cool display models! Aurora tried. Lunar tried. Polar Lights delivered the Jupiter 2. Now Moebius and the aftermarket are making it across the finish line! :woohoo:

Mark D


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry I didn't get these up yesterday - I had to run off for the Tuesday night sailboat races. (We broke our 2 season unbeaten streak by coming in second. Ah, well.)

Anyway, here are some images of the artwork for the etch and its matching decals. These will be available separately or as a set and there is also a separate set of decals specifically for the non-etch interior. (The decal export doesn't show the awesome metalic ink that JT uses for this design, but it really makes it snap!)


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Should I just start having part of my paychecks sent to you? 

Those just look *outstanding*, really outstanding. :thumbsup:

Glad I waited to start the Flying Sub!

Jim


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*Awesome!!!*



Paulbo said:


> Sorry I didn't get these up yesterday - I had to run off for the Tuesday night sailboat races. (We broke our 2 season unbeaten streak by coming in second. Ah, well.)


Well, you can't win all of the time!

You do have a winner with your upgrades!:woohoo:

Any idea on when they will be available?

Mark D


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jim, if you'd like I can supply your employer with direct deposit information :thumbsup:

Thank you both for the nice comments! I didn't even include the backlight panels that are included with the etch set - they comprise the three main view screens and the volt meters on the side panels. They'll really make the interior come alive if you're lighting.

Product depends entirely upon when I receive the artwork approval - it'll be roughly 3 weeks from the day I get the approval to product going out the door. Luckily, everything is completely designed (down to the instructions and packaging) so it's a quick jump to get production rolling. The only thing that will have to be done before production is the step-and-repeat for the etch tooling, but that only takes an hour or so.

I'll let you all know as soon as I get the approval and production is on a roll.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks great cant wait till they are availble! :thumbsup:

Solex227


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Paul, I am glad you announced the decals before I started my model, because they look so good, that I have to get them!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Paul, I'm so glad that I have a second FS to build...... This all looks so nice.....
Please let me know when they are for sale.


----------

